

Notes from NoSQL Live Boston - marcua
http://blog.marcua.net/post/442594842/notes-from-nosql-live-boston-2010

======
po
These are great for those (like me) who can't make it, thanks. I think one of
the difficulties that the NoSQL movement has is that SQL ORM's have finally
gotten to a level of maturity that people are comfortable with them. If you're
building a small application and are unsure that you will ever need scale, you
will go with the SQL approach. It will take application frameworks a while to
reorganize around, and take advantage of the benefits of the NoSQL db's.

